# Return of Datsun?



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I just got my new edition of Motor Trend in the mail, and here's a little blurb found under the heading, "Hear on the Road", in the News section:

"Carlos Ghosn is telling U.S. Nissan dealers he plans to revive the Datsun name."

To those of us Nissan enthusiasts old enough to remember Datsun, or even have owned a Datsun, as I did, this is exciting news if it's true, though I wonder how exactly he plans on doing it. Would they switch some current models (like the Z, which was originally a Datsun in the US), or come out with a whole new line of vehicles under the Datsun name, like Toyota is doing with Scion?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

BRING BACK THE 510!!!!!2,000LBS,RWD A GREAT CHASSIS AND A KILLER 4CYL!I'd buy one,especially if it was affrodable!(boy do I wish I could find one cheap...) I heard this rumor a month ago(Datsun name one)from a guy at the dragstrip with a Gremlin.I guess it's true!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

That would be WAY COOL.


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

I jst got back from mexico and there are soooo many Datsuns around there still !!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah,and I can't even find a single early 510 anywhere I look! I even went driving through the rural areas trying to see one in someone's back yard with a dead engine(I would of course fix that with a SR20DET...) and still no luck!AAAGH!


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's a site about the potential of swapping a VG30 intoa 510:

www.vg30.com


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'd love to see the Datsun badge return, that was the true golden age of Nissan where performance and new technology were the top priority. I can't imagine Nissan having a full Datsun line of cars but a special anniversary Datsun Z car would be really cool.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, there is a datsun 510 for sale where I live, I want it really bad, I'm gonna make my dad get it lol. I want a new 510 to come out, I don't care about cost, I'll get it lol.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It's all hooey. Datsun/Nissan/Infiniti, they're all just names. It's the company itself that makes the difference.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *It's all hooey. Datsun/Nissan/Infiniti, they're all just names. It's the company itself that makes the difference. *


But if they don't want to tarnish the Datsun name, they are going to have to build do nice fun cars. I'm thinking something like an S15 Sylvia but maybe a little smaller.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Sounds like a cool little rumor...we'll see where it goes


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

tsi200sx said:


> *Here's a site about the potential of swapping a VG30 intoa 510:
> 
> www.vg30.com *


Friend of mine did this. Spent quite a long time and a stupid amount of money doing a total frame up build on his 510. In the end he had a fricken fast, beautiful, road racer. Everything was built with auto X and road racing in mind. The only problem was no matter what he did with the suspension the vg30 was just too heavy for the 510. Car ended up gutted and parted out. IMO SR20DET is a better swap for the 510 and a lot easier


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> But if they don't want to tarnish the Datsun name...


A big Bronx cheer to you. :banana: 

Everybody has this warm and fuzzy feeling for the name Datsun. Sure, they used to market some fine cars, but not because they were trying to build a specific cache for the name. Datsun just happened to be the name for the company in the U.S. market. Were they have used Nissan back then, even though the cars were no different, you would not have the same feeling for the company because of their problems after they changed to Nissan here.

So, again, hooey.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

The 510 is a rotary right?

There's been a couple 510's in SCC's ultimate street car challenge


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

No, 510 has a piston engine. Mazda is the rotary company.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *No, 510 has a piston engine. Mazda is the rotary company. *


Not trying to start an argument...but SCC had a 1972 rotary 510 in the Feb issue. I suppose it could have been a swap, but i swear i've seen other rotary 510's before.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes that was swapped in, some do rotary some do the sr20det swap.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Nissan did fiddle with rotaries in the late '70s, but none made it to American shores. There was allegedly a rotary version of the S110-series Silvia, the S11. The S110 was sold in the U.S. as the 1980-1983 Datsun 200SX, but with 4-cylinder piston engines, the Z20E for 80-81 and the Z22E for 82-83.


----------



## kornwaffle (Oct 22, 2004)

tsi200sx said:


> Nissan did fiddle with rotaries in the late '70s, but none made it to American shores. There was allegedly a rotary version of the S110-series Silvia, the S11. The S110 was sold in the U.S. as the 1980-1983 Datsun 200SX, but with 4-cylinder piston engines, the Z20E for 80-81 and the Z22E for 82-83.


I myself own a 1981 200sx and i dont know much about it. they didn't make them very long but they are the best i think. if anyone knows anytign aobu tmodifying this car please email me.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

foxxynx said:


> I jst got back from mexico and there are soooo many Datsuns around there still !!!


I agree I was in nicaragua about 2 months ago and there are tons and tons of 510s every were. Almost every car in managua was a 510 or a hundai elantra, or a toyota durbodiesel pickup.

I think that would be pretty cool if they brought back some modernized versions of the old cars. Also the buyback they had a while back were they redid all those 280s, that would be cool to do that again.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*mmuuuhahahahahahahah*

GYEA!!! its all about DATSUN and NISSAN  i got me a DATSUN 510 im workin on and a 92 NISSAN sentra SE-R, to tell u the reuth i think the b13s look like it was suppose to be the evolution of the 510s ever notice the shapes and creases and tail lights all kinda have a simalar look?... anywho... BRING THE DATSUN NAME BACK !!!!!!!!!! with a hole new line of cars  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :cheers:


----------

